# make kindle print



## CrazyMooseFarm (Feb 20, 2006)

Is there a way to do this?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you have Kindle for PC, you can copy, paste into Word and print that way. But only 1 page at a time as far as I can tell.


----------



## CrazyMooseFarm (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh. I have kindle fire.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

This app uses Google Cloud Print (which I have never used myself) - but seems to work
http://www.amazon.com/Flipdog-Solutions-LLC-EasyPrint/dp/B006CV3NG4

Alternatively, depending on your printer - there may be an app you can put on the device to print from it.
There is this topic relating to the KF HD - but I think it may be applicable to the regular KF too (we have both in our household, and aside from hardware, they use the same app store, etc).
http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx1GMMI9JBSLEOH

What brand/model # is your printer - maybe we can help get you going


----------



## CrazyMooseFarm (Feb 20, 2006)

Hp deskjet. F2480. Print scan copy


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

See this tutorial:
http://www.dragonblogger.com/kindle-fire-tip-print-kindle-fire/


----------



## CrazyMooseFarm (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you all. I dont think it will work with mine. I have never gotten google to see my device.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Download the free Kindle reading app for your computer.
Under 'Manage Kindle' on the Amazon website you can send your books to any device including the computer's Kindle reading app.
Print from there.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Download the free Kindle reading app for your computer.
> Under 'Manage Kindle' on the Amazon website you can send your books to any device including the computer's Kindle reading app.
> Print from there.


Better look at your Kindle for PC app again, there is no print book option. A print option would negate their encryption protection from you making copies. Even Alf Apprentice plugin for Calibre cant handle the current encryption. I am surprised they havent updated it. But once unencrypted, sure you can print a copy if you wanted. If you are buying a book and want a paper copy, just buy a paper copy, sometimes paper copies are even cheaper than electronic ones.

Sometime back I did run across an app that automated taking screen shot of every page of an ebook and combined them into a pdf. Far faster than you could manually do it. Basically an end run around encryption. Seemed a clumsy way to go, but if you want something bad enough I guess. Honestly most of what I read on Kindle is fiction and I dont want to read it more than once. I am just happy to have current Kindle for PC running in WINE so dont have to boot windows to use it.

EDIT: Fooled again, apparently this is an ancient thread the forum showed under post I was reading before. Wish it wouldnt do that. Kinda waste of time to answer/comment some post from ten years ago.


----------

